# White's tree frog prolapse!



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Please help me! I will put pictures up. Doesn't look like much. What should I do?
Thanks


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

soak in warm dechlorinated water with a couple spoonfulls of sugar dissolved in it


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

That's what I did! It's gone now!
What should I do? Feed him? Put him on his own?
Any idea how it happened?


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

dont feed him for a couple of days.
Leave him where he is.
What was the last thing you fed him? Is there anything bad in the tank that he could have ingested accidentally?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I wouldn't've thought so. I just feed him mealworms and crickets.
He's still soaking in the solution atm. So I'll move him back in with the other one?


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

mealworms skin can be difficult to digest and they could have built up and caused the prolapse trying to pass them. Dont feed them mealworms anymore! Try locusts instead


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

They're still quite small. I will get something else though and mainly feed them crickets. I think he looks okay now.


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

i would leave it alone completely. get on with your normal routine i.e cleaning etc. just try not to handl it and stress it out any more than you NEED to.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

This is what it looked like before.








(my other white's doesn't usually look that fat)


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

That doesnt look good and the frog is very thin, my pair of whites are huge


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

It's all gone in now. Maybe after a couple of days I should feed him separately so that I know he's getting food. He must be eating or he wouldn't've prolapsed!


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> It's all gone in now. Maybe after a couple of days I should feed him separately so that I know he's getting food. He must be eating or he wouldn't've prolapsed!


As already mentioned, the best thing to do is carry on in your normal routine, keep an eye on him and try to identify the cause if you can (not always possible.) avoid mealworms if you think that may be the problem.
think about things like food, substrate, loose decor..these could all cause a prolapse.

You'll just need to keep in mind, now he has had one, the risk of another is significantly increased.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I wonder how many of the dozens of "help my frog has a prolapse" topics might be prevented by proper supplementation and UVB exposure... Not everyone's frog simply ate too much food or has such a high load of parasites that they pooed out an inch of their intestines...

Not particularly relevant to this case, but I am really shocked by how rife this seems to be.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I seriously doubt that's the problem I had.
I supplement every day as they're still young, and they have two UVB bulbs. One 5% and another 2%.
I don't understand what could have done it.
The substrate is exo terra plantation soil. Much too fine to cause an impaction. There's no moss in their tank.
The only thing I can put it down to is the mealworms.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

ipreferaflan said:


> I seriously doubt that's the problem I had.
> I supplement every day as they're still young, and they have two UVB bulbs. One 5% and another 2%.
> I don't understand what could have done it.
> The substrate is exo terra plantation soil. Much too fine to cause an impaction. There's no moss in their tank.
> The only thing I can put it down to is the mealworms.


Well I'm very glad to hear it mate 

A veterinary check up despite the fact it has retracted by itself would be ideal, you need to find the cause for this pro-actively 

Best wishes with him,
Lotte***


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm keeping an eye on him. I reckon it was the mealworms, or a bark chip from the substrate i was using a couple of weeks ago.
Have given the mealworms to the birds! I've got some medium locusts for my tarantula. Think I could feed one to my frogs every now and again? Just to vary their diet a bit.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> I wonder how many of the dozens of "help my frog has a prolapse" topics might be prevented by proper supplementation and UVB exposure...


Yet another reason for UV, how can people justify set ups without it?


----------

